

Zed's Reply To HN Concerning Feed Readers - mdemare
http://www.zedshaw.com/blog/2008-08-01.html

======
fiaz
Sorry, but if you have to defend a rant (and this within a relatively short
period of time) then you've officially jumped the shark on being a "rantor".

Hopefully we can see some more substantial articles from such a brilliant
individual sans obnoxious attempts for attention.

That said, I hope Zed doesn't knock me out if I ever run into him in real life
(unlikely, but still a consideration).

~~~
davidw
I was struck by this quote:

"... just generally being dickheads with their own self-importance."

